
From Gmail to FastMail: Moving Away from Google - dwynings
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/03/from-gmail-to-fastmail-moving.php
======
NeutronBoy
A month or two ago I migrated off Google Apps for similar reasons. I've been
very impressed with Zoho for email, calander, contacts, etc. The main reason I
chose them was that their paid plan provided push email through
Exchange/ActiveSync accounts, which means push email on my smartphone.

------
novalis
Been using this for some years, hope the service doesn't go the way of the
dodo and I have to join the megaconglumeratti just to read email.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Happy FastMail user here, too.

I like their file storage, too. I host my website there for now.

